# moving hives



## kmagjr (Mar 19, 2014)

How long does one have to leave a hive in place before it can be moved to a new location.


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Are you wondering if you can move a new package just installed? If that is the case I would wait until you have open and capped brood. That way they have a reason to stay if they don't like being moved around.

If you are asking when a split can be moved back to its original location, that's two weeks.

I can't think of any other circumstances when it would matter. You could move the next day if you would like.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Another factor to consider is how far the move is. If a short distance, better to move them right away before they become totally indoctrinated to the location. Long distance? SEE above post!


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Good point Tenbears. I wasn't thinking of it being a short distance.


----------



## kmagjr (Mar 19, 2014)

I am moving in about a month and I am getting a nuc colony in two weeks. The move will be about 10 miles.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

That distance and timeframe will be no problem at all


----------



## kmagjr (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you for the info.


----------

